# Looking for a store in Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic



## sjp117 (May 2, 2011)

I recently moved to Santo Domingo and I am looking for a store to buy supplies for my film photography hobby. I'm hoping to find somewhere to buy everything I would need to make a small darkroom.
Ordering online from another country is almost out of the questions because of the astronomical shipping fee.
I hope you guys can help me out.


----------

